# Temp dip 11DPO but still above coverline? Hanging on....



## Munchkin30

Hey ladies.

Until this morning i had a really lovely looking chart, rising nicely, 3 days FF said triphasic etc etc... 

I got up abou 1/2 an hour early today but temp dropped a lot, but still a bit above CL.

Googled excessively but i know you're the best people to ask :) Fully prepared for AF but would love a glimmer of hope at the same time... What do you think? 

PLEEEESSEE check out my chart :)

Love you all....

Munchkin x


----------



## Soili

Sorry, charting first time this month here too and having a very bizarre chart myself, so I don't think I can help much. But what I do know if that you shouldn't read much into a single day temperature drop or rise. Hang in there, hun, just a few more days and you'll know for sure! :)


----------



## stouffer

How come it gave you an open circle for today? Did you take your temp at a different time?

I took mine too early one day and had a major temp drop. Could it be that?


----------



## Munchkin30

Mmm only woke up about half an hour early, could it have been that?? couldn't have made that much difference could it? I hate TTC sometimes!!

Thanks though ladies x


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

Hiya, I am the same DPO as you - My temps are not really going up much and I am think AF will come any day. Did a test today was BFP - But I say we are defo still in with a chance. FX for you hun. When are you testing again? I am going to test on monday if AF hasnt arrived xx


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi Welsh_mum. Your temp seem to be creaping up quite nicely, poss implantation dip on 8DPO?? Mine just seem to have plummetted this morning :( my LPs seem to range from 12 to 15 days, not sure i was charting properly before i joined FF properly and transferred figs this month. Only Cycle 3 of TTC so i'd be lucky to take this early but i always dream!

If no AF i'll test again on monday. Away at the mo so no HPT's thank god!!

Hope witch stays away for you honey. Started a 'is anyone ovulating?' thread and 2BFPs already there. Jealous but glad to see it's possible!!

x


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

I know I was so gutted today with the BFN but it was in the afternoon so I guess I was kinda expecting it - I just hate waiting. We are not actually TTC yet but we DTD and 3 days later I ovd, I thought I have missed my surge but I ovd later than expected! I know its only a slim chance but I am keeping my hopes high. It would be a very happy accident! Good luck for Monday x


----------



## Munchkin30

Yeah good luck to you too, 3 days is pretty good and swimmers should still be swimming!! I'm getting bored of getting my hopes up now but i know i'll just keep doing it!! Keep me posted, your temps look good :)


----------



## B&LsMom

Did the cycle with the 11DPO dip end up in being a BFP for you???


----------



## Munchkin30

Erm the 4 month old attached to my nipple at half 2 in the morning says yes ;) 

Yes it was def that cycle. I tested again on the Monday and got the bfp! Where are u at?


----------



## B&LsMom

I have a link to my chart in my sig line. 11 DPO today--beautiful chart until the large dip today in temp. FMU with a FRER gave me a BFN this morning but saw this post from last year and thought maybe I could hang on to hope!!


----------



## Munchkin30

I used to have an encyclopaedic knowledge of these charts but i can't remember much at all now! But I'm sure a temp dip is ok so long as it goes back up? And 11 dpo is a good day for it to dip! I didn't get my bfp til 13dpo... Hang in there, it will happen :) keep me posted x


----------



## B&LsMom

I did get a rise today--Yesterdays dip was 97.33F and today it rose to 97.58F. Might try testing again on Friday. Thanks so much I really appreciate your help!!


----------



## Angie0210

I'm roughly 11 dpo and had quite temp dip but not under the cover line is that bad? :/


----------



## B&LsMom

I did get AF the next day after I posted. I know that it came on Feb22 because that ended up being the date of my last menstrual period LMP--got my BFP in March!!


----------

